# falconry centres/bird of prey centres in liverpool?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

been looking for somewhere to visit in the next few months to do with birds of prey, large birds or parrots in liverpool or just down the road?

would appreciate any replies


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

i took my 3 year old niece here Experience Falconry and Flying Birds of Prey in Cheshire at Gauntlet Birds of Prey Eagle and Vulture Park. and we both really enjoyed it, I thought it was a little small at first the realised i had missed a side gate here it opens up and has more birds and the flying display was very good too.

Im in Widnes and its not too far from me.


----------

